# Bewegungsabläufe und einzelbilder



## TheTobi (9. Feb 2009)

Hi,

Ich bin gerad dabei eine art Super Mario Spiel zu Programmieren. Kann meine Figure nach Link und Rechts bewegen doch wie mach ich nun Bewegungsabläufe, immoment bewege ich mehr ein bild nach Links und Rechts, brauch ich einfach 5-10 Bilder die ich nach der reihe ablaufen lasse oder gibt es eine bessere Methode das ich eine art Video ablaufen lasse wenn ich den Charakter nach links bewegen will?!

Gibt es gute Programme um solche Bewegungsabläufe zu machen.....


----------



## Developer_X (9. Feb 2009)

also es gibt das so gennante GIF
ich weiß Java lässt solche Dateien nicht ablaufen, ich kann dir nur sagen, nein es geht leider nicht


----------



## Marco13 (9. Feb 2009)

AFAIK Läßt Java Animierte GIFs schon ablaufen, wenn man sie in ein ImageIcon packt. Die "von Hand" animiert zu zeichnen ist aber vermutlich aufwändiger, als einfach 5 Bildchen hintereinanderweg zu malen - zumal man DA ganz einfach die volle Kontrolle über den aktuellen Frame usw. hat.


----------



## Developer_X (9. Feb 2009)

ich empfehl dir den Game Maker 7.0
der ist free Ware im 2 Dimensionalen Sinne, und vereinfacht die gute Programmierung von Spielen.


----------



## Wildcard (9. Feb 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sprite_(Computergrafik)#Software-Sprites


----------



## Illuvatar (9. Feb 2009)

Developer_X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> free Ware im 2 Dimensionalen Sinne


0o Seit wann ist Freewareness denn eine vektorwertige Größe? Ich hab bisher nur skalar freewarige Programme verwendet. Gibts sowas auch in höheren Dimensionen? Und, was wäre denn da eine Basis?
[schild=1]Will unendlich-dimensionale Freeware![/schild]

(Edit: Hm, ich beginne gerade zu ahnen wie da Zitat eigentlich gemeint war. Aber ich lass meine Antwort trotzdem mal so stehen)


----------



## Steev (10. Feb 2009)

Wo ist das Problem?

Für sowas würde ich einfach eine Klasse schreiben, die Bilder auseinanderschneiden und in ein handliches Array in einen Vektor oder in eine Hashmap speichert.

Dann würde ich nur noch eine kleine Klasse Clip schreiben, in der ein Zeiger immer auf das aktuellste Bild zeigt das dann gezeichnet werden soll. Für eine Animation kannst du dann ein Dekrement oder Inkrement auf den Zeiger laufen lassen. Ich würde das in einer Methode der Klasse Clip machen, damit du den Zeiger, wenn er auf dem letzten Bild steht wieder auf das erste Bild setzt und umgekehrt.
Damit hast du dann eine relativ flexible Lößung ohne dass du irgendwelche separaten Packages einbinden musst.


----------

